

Reasons not to start using PGP - leeoniya
http://secushare.org/PGP

======
menealo
Here's an interesting twist from the above post: "No wait, let's use PGP just
a little bit longer. Jacob Appelbaum recommends to use PGP over Pond instead
of over E-Mail. Indeed, in that case most weaknesses listed above are no
longer a problem. Also you don't depend totally on the safety of Tor and
Pond..."

My conclusion: use several nested layers of techniques if you want security
(don't use just PGP, for example). This should be true not only for secure
personal communication but also for designing secure software.

------
RexRollman
I feel GPG is only useful for signing, when you might want to verify whether
the text had been manipulated. Other than that, I think encryption is just too
hard to gain any kind of widespread acceptance.

Personally, I treat email like a postcard: I hardly use it and I don't expect
any privacy.

